
Ask HN: What are your unused domain names? - macca321
As mentioned in the &quot;What I&#x27;d tell myself about startups...&quot; post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9333330), everyone has a set of unused domain names. What are yours, and what did you plan to do with them?<p>Here are mine.<p><pre><code>  translateteam.com - javascript based copy&#x2F;translation editor
  forhipsters.com - news site for trendy things
  bootstrapcms.com - drag n drop cms based on bootstrap
  10printhello.com - for my programming blog
  globaldrugwar.com - Stringer Bell simulator
  apinest.com - programmable http proxy a la cloudflare
  questiondash.com &#x2F; surveydash.com - a surveymokeylike
  dropify.net - a dropbox PAAS
</code></pre>
Interested if you have any better ideas for any of them!
======
alexleclair
[http://facestositon.com/](http://facestositon.com/) \- This was a small-
business idea to mock the UK porn laws. It was supposed to be floor pillows
with caricatures of various politicians.

[http://30mars.ca](http://30mars.ca) \- This was an old gift from 2 years ago
to a special someone who's birthday's on march 30th.

[http://sfew.co](http://sfew.co) \- Was supposed to be a shortlink address for
Selective Few. Still not using it.

[http://branlettedenoel.com/](http://branlettedenoel.com/) \- This was a xmas
card for a card contest. It's conveniently called "The great xmas jerk off"

------
jaredstenquist
These are the better ones I have. Mostly acquired for different startup ideas
I'm riffing on.

\- read.io

\- tit.io

\- fix.io

\- foodcopter.com (for when drones deliver your dinner of course)

\- burgercopter.com (same reason)

\- pizzacopter.com (same reason)

I've developed a simple tool for parking unused domains. Just set your
nameservers and the whole inquiry process is automated. Would love feedback!
[http://parktap.com/](http://parktap.com/)

~~~
Fogest
What are your plans with tit.io lol?

~~~
gadders
Breastfeeding advice?

~~~
fallinghawks
That's output only ;)

------
simonswords82
[http://www.thingsclick.com](http://www.thingsclick.com) \- blog/advice guide
on how to run a software house plus ebooks on the subject and tools

[http://www.truesta.com](http://www.truesta.com) \- Possibly a replacement for
spreadsheets with built in workflow and auditing. Good for companies that are
over reliant on spreadsheets and need to share that data and most importantly
keep it accurate.

[http://www.expirify.com](http://www.expirify.com) \- domain/ssl cert expiry
reminder service

[http://www.inhumanely.com](http://www.inhumanely.com) \- no idea

[http://www.signalizing.com](http://www.signalizing.com) \- a communication
platform

[http://www.overawes.com](http://www.overawes.com) \- no idea

[http://www.statesideproperty.com](http://www.statesideproperty.com) \- it was
supposed to be a Right Move for the US but never got around to it

[http://www.swishapps.com](http://www.swishapps.com) \- no idea

Mostly rubbish but I quite like things click. I need to stop buying shitty
domain names :-/

Edit: Added more info about some of the domains.

~~~
stanmancan
Expirify... I wonder how you'd fair by crawling, finding SSL certs that are
going to expire in X days/months, looking up their email in the WHOIS and
emailing them a reminder to renew and include a URL to the same company they
originally purchased it from but include an affiliate link when possible. I
guess the issues are that a) It's kind of spammy and b) The people purchasing
SSL cert's might also by the type of people who don't follow random links in
emails.

~~~
simonswords82
Hey thanks for the feedback.

There are already a great many companies out there who monitor expiry dates of
domains and SSLs; their “slant” is that they send you renewal emails based on
renewing the service with them at their inflated fee. Or even reasonable fee,
but the idea being that they are capturing business. Whilst they might defend
that it is clear who they are and you should know who you bought your
domains/SSL through, the fact is that by sending someone an official looking
email there are plenty of “oh shit don’t want to lose that, best renew…”

I'd be nervous about getting a name as a bit of a scammy company. I also think
that I'd rather people opted in to a service that they derive value from. We
could of course still sell domain name renewal and SSL certs most likely by
partnering with a domain registrar.

All food for thought...

------
simmons
I'm glad I'm not the only one with a domain name hoarding problem. After being
burnt in the early days by missing a nice domain name to someone who
registered it an hour before, I resolved to always register a domain name as
soon as an idea came to me, even if the possibility of me using it was very
remote. In the past few years, I've been trying to shed them, although it
pains me to see domain squatters snag them as soon as they are available and
put up tacky sites.

A few domains that were never used, that are on my to-shed list:

\- indoorcloud.com - tools for self-hosting cloud services on your own
hardware at home, back before everyone else was doing that.

\- captainfriday.com - if you like high adventure, come with me.

\- artevar.com, artavar.com, artivar.com - third-party web widget for guiding
users in the construction of a cartoon avatar.

\- denvertechscene.com, denvertechscene.org, beavertonwiki.org,
beavertonwiki.com, pdxwiki.org - local interest sites.

\- ulati.com, wunni.com, zylli.com, xylli.com, ymile,com, ypoly.com,
xorri.com, xorra.com, xonno.com, ycolo.com - short, abstract names that might
be useful for arbitrary sites.

Domains I may stubbornly keep for a while longer:

\- cipherpal.com, cypherpal.com - Resources/news/discussion for cryptography
and privacy tools. (A play on cypherpunk.)

\- webreadnews.com - explore ideas for next-generation online
forum/messaging/discussion.

\- polipal.com, politicrack.com, politacrack.com - Casual MMORPG game; compete
against other players guiding your politician's rise to power from dog catcher
to president.

------
saryant
[http://thismeetingcost.us](http://thismeetingcost.us)

[http://gohomecnnyouaredrunk.com](http://gohomecnnyouaredrunk.com) — This one
actually does point somewhere but I never got around to doing much. Just
screenshots of the news networks being stupid.

[http://kennedycolectivo.com](http://kennedycolectivo.com)

[http://pointabulator.com](http://pointabulator.com) — This was supposed to be
a tool to figuring out all the possible uses of your airline/hotel points. At
its most extreme this is essentially like trying to solve a sudoku puzzle
where the numbers can move out from under you.

~~~
ryanthejuggler
Hey, if you want some content for thismeetingcost.us, I whipped up a little
something: [http://jsbin.com/rubale/](http://jsbin.com/rubale/)

~~~
saryant
Ha! That's great, I think I'll put that up. If you'd like credit, my email is
in my profile, happy to include a link to your site/twitter/whatever.

------
Stratoscope
mylog.com/.net/.org - registered in July 1998. I'd designed (but didn't get
around to building) a "personal log" that you could always bring up instantly
with a hotkey, type something in right away, and it would never lose it. You
wouldn't have to think about filenames, saving your data, or anything. It
would just keep your notes in chronological order and let you search for stuff
or give it more organization later. The motto was "Always ready. Never
forgets."

evernote.com - registered in January 2000. Nope, not mine. But it was funny to
see so many of the same ideas (no, they didn't steal them from me), including
the elephant "never forgets" logo!

------
jolan
I have some free domain coupon codes for gandi.net that I received from their
15th birthday promo:

G15EU-1819-DAC8-7409 - .EU for free

G15PW-0F7F-45F9-74B7 - .PW for free

G15XYZ-120D-87E5-D38F - .XYZ for free

 _used G15ME-8030-B75A-3B3C - .ME for free_

 _used G15ME-BE66-5762-E71E - .ME for free_

~~~
maxyz
Here others: A .XYZ for free Promo code: G15XYZ-9FF5-A56A-7B02

A .COM at 50% off Promo code: G15COMH-2AD6-9C17-26DB

A .ME for €1 Promo code: G15ME1-025C-B52A-5BBA

------
philmcc
Here are a few from the top of my head:

iruntunes.com - Circa 2002. The idea was music which was tailored to your
cadence. I hate(d) running off beat.

introshirts.com -- (2003?) Shirts for introverted people with phrases that
were designed to be identified only by OTHER introverted people with similar
interests. So... yeah. T-shirts.

wgatv.com -- (2007) when the first writer's strike happened, I thought that
writers should band together and use the internet to make and distribute their
own internet TV. Even wrote a "manifesto" YOUTH!

------
danwakefield
[http://foobar.xyz](http://foobar.xyz) \- Pretty damn generic, not sure

[http://notme.xyz](http://notme.xyz) -

[http://mailto.xyz](http://mailto.xyz) \- Some sort of email service

[http://linkit.xyz](http://linkit.xyz) \- Short / analytics links

[http://houseinthe.country](http://houseinthe.country) \- Comparison /
aggregation of rental / for sale properties

[http://visitthe.country](http://visitthe.country) \- Similar to above

[http://ebro.co](http://ebro.co) \- Could be a linkbait humor site in the vain
of bromygod.

[http://gall.co](http://gall.co) \- Not sure, but easy to say and spell and
doesnt sound too bad.

I do think that .xyz is going to be one of the few new TLD's that will gain
any traction. All of the others are too long and too specific.

------
ccashwell_
I have far more domains out of play than otherwise. A few I like:

Coin.St - Coin Street: Buy cryptocurrency nearby

xcrow.co - An escrow service that never was

Transformation.al - My wife thought it was a cool name

AcceptRent.com - An rent payment service

ThePeoplesMedicine.com - Medical cannabis doctor referral service

------
Yadi
Here we go:

\- webdoses.com (it was for daily doses of Web Tech related stuff)

\- kreator.guru (This was for an alumni network web application that I created
while ago)

\- thestartup.guru (wanted to collect info about Startups / startup goodies
and put it up here)

\- fomo.technology (Bringing folks who are really busy upto date about Web
Frameworks and other Tech).

\- knowfund.com (my ex-x-startup, still owns the domain)

\- ratemy.vc (I created a tool for helping startup fund raising nightmare with
tagging VCs / rating them)

------
packetslave
Most of mine I bought with no idea what I'd use them for.

    
    
      bonelesspanda.com -- was reading Pattern Recognition
      envoycorps.com -- was reading Altered Carbon
      mathgrenades.com -- Pattern Recognition again
      nosuchagent.com
      notsoevil.com
      rainingidiots.com -- stupid user stories
      thefirstevil.com -- was watching Buffy
      unconditionalthings.com -- listening to Alanis

------
david_p
[http://dafeed.com](http://dafeed.com) \- news?

[http://geoference.com](http://geoference.com) \- geo-based something

[http://currently.fr](http://currently.fr)

[http://weekmate.com](http://weekmate.com) \- health compagnon

------
erictherobot
These are just a few - The first one suggests I have too many domain names :(

Similar to everyone else, I am a developer hoping to build something useful on
them - there's just not enough time in the day.

[http://admityouhaveaproblem.com](http://admityouhaveaproblem.com)

[http://authenticatable.com](http://authenticatable.com)

[http://binarybots.com](http://binarybots.com)

[http://craftyhipsters.com](http://craftyhipsters.com)

[http://failhuman.com](http://failhuman.com)

[http://getanintern.com](http://getanintern.com)

[http://indiehipsters.com](http://indiehipsters.com)

[http://kissvote.com](http://kissvote.com)

[http://kywrd.com](http://kywrd.com) [http://kywrds.com](http://kywrds.com)

[http://meetsme.com](http://meetsme.com)

[http://madstory.com](http://madstory.com)

[http://gear.ly](http://gear.ly)

[http://neighborhood.ly](http://neighborhood.ly)

[http://picksomeone.com](http://picksomeone.com)

[http://populationregulation.com](http://populationregulation.com)

~~~
tricky
I like how you have at least a mailchip subscription form on the domains you
aren't using. Do you get much activity on them?

~~~
erictherobot
thanks. yes, there are several signups on each property per month. nothing
major of course, but it's something.

------
andrewstuart2
2048x2.com

Back when it was the cool thing to do, I was going to create a multiplayer
(2^n player) 2048 using websockets.

~~~
kej
It's interesting what a short window there is for some of these ideas.

~~~
macca321
If a project won't stand on it own it's own legs without a meme, it's probably
not worth doing.

------
ryanthejuggler
This is embarrassing, I've got so many started/abandoned projects. I suppose
if anyone were interested in one of these projects I'd be glad to chat about
either working together or selling the domain, depending on the project.

warning: this post contains sarcasm

\- [http://subwaytim.es](http://subwaytim.es) \- subway tracking service

\- [http://thankyouforriding.com](http://thankyouforriding.com) \- game for
coders to optimize operation of a subway system. Thought of this during
Boston's terrible public transit struggles this winter

\- [http://gitforgovernment.org](http://gitforgovernment.org) \- wanted to
encourage city/state govts to put their legislation on GitHub and accept pull
requests. THAT would have gone well

\- [http://enginomicon.com](http://enginomicon.com) \- planned to put my
course notes from my mechanical engineering degree online; make a Wikipedia
for all types of engineering

\- [http://everyref.com](http://everyref.com) \- created before I discovered
devdocs.io and wanted to make a quick ref for coders. Right now you can search
HTTP statuses, but the project is pretty much dead; I'm not sure if I even
still have the code for it

\- [http://stupidprogrammertricks.com](http://stupidprogrammertricks.com) \-
place to put little projects and small demos. So far the only demo is a
properly-installed nginx server :-P

\- [http://uwherever.com](http://uwherever.com) \- wanted to create a place
where people applying to college could organize their efforts, see when
deadlines fell across colleges, publish their acceptance/rejection for other
students to see, etc. As you can see I spent a lot of time picking a name for
this

\- [http://spinner.graphics](http://spinner.graphics) \- planned to spend a
quick weekend making a few AJAX loading animations and presenting it with ads,
because who doesn't have at least one site that they're only doing for the
money?

\- [http://beer-n-code.com](http://beer-n-code.com) \- planned to make a
public directory of bars with wifi suitable for meetups. So far only has a
mesmerizing ASCII beer mug on it

~~~
joshpierro
dude.. that beer mug is awesome! beerMe();

------
tricky
I was in a coverband and each of our wives were annoyed at how much time we
practiced. We joked about naming the band "Men Facing Divorce." I went ahead
and scooped these up and never did anything with them:

menfacingdivorce.com

menseekingdivorce.com

womenfacingdivorce.com

womenseekingdivorce.com

I got this one because it is awesome:

[http://armp.it](http://armp.it)

I bought this when I thought I'd become an mobile developer:

[http://androidindie.com](http://androidindie.com)

Heh, I forgot I owned this one (my startup analyzes USPTO data):

[http://isthepatentsystembroken.com/](http://isthepatentsystembroken.com/)

I was likely drunk when I bought this one:

[http://yakbuttertea.com](http://yakbuttertea.com)

------
ukoms
\- [domain] - [what it supposed to be]:

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- descr.me - overview of ones opinions about anything one chose,

\- uuk.nu - shortener for polish fantasy fans (GNU Terry Pratchett),

\- prat.tl - yet another chat based on women chatting system,

\- datza.click - tool for creating occurances counters,

\- wai.uno - tool for creating "Y U NO..." memes (y.uno was unavailable...
o(╥﹏╥)o) on the fly.

Maybe one day... I'll finally make use of them.

EDIT: BTW - I own domain "uko.ms" which I use for my personal link shortener
and e-mail sm.oku@uko.ms. This is my favourite domain I own ୧། ☉ ౪ ☉ །୨

------
kbanman
I've got plenty of these left over from my hoarding days:

    
    
      ajaxapart.com - alistpart for javascript
      alpinefog.com
      bidsoup.com
      boostwire.com
      buildzen.com
      checkalope.com
      cloudboards.com
      express.build
      freshlinux.com
      giftitude.com
      gitnest.com
      gridyard.com
      hugepixel.com
      mindski.com
      mumblemonitor.com
      nearlyneighbors.com
      pifork.com
      pixelpeer.com
      roamsense.com
      threadsfortwo.com / threads42.com - T-shirts for couples
    

If anyone is interested, I can post them up on the namecheap marketplace.

------
herval
\- Novelo.com/getnovelo.com - my last Startup, social commerce (the name means
yarn ball)

\- Zinematic.com - diy magazines for iPad (never launched)

\- Mapservices.org - base domain of myguestmap, a service I ran for 10 years.
This one is actually PR 4

\- Myguestmap.org - see above

\- Deckvr.com - something related to VR or holodecks

\- Yellowfishlabs.com - startup name (I have a logo for this one too)

\- PaprikaLabs.com - startup name, never used

\- Investidorvirtual.com - used in the past for a stock market simulator
(means "virtual investor" in Portuguese)

Recently expired:

\- iwanttobuygoogle.com - asked for donations to buy google shares :p

\- Donateware.net - flattr before flattr (2004)

\- Braintea.se - a puzzles site

------
MalcolmDiggs
I've let them expire since, but my faves were/are:

    
    
        * ScrewZombies.com
        * SmellyDogFarts.com
        * Craaack.com
    

... I should probably stop buying domains while I'm drunk...

------
aareet
Something to consider with all these unused domains would be
[http://domains4good.org](http://domains4good.org)

I use this with some of mine

------
itsbeneddy
That stood out from the article for me too. There's a few good startup ideas
in that thought.

Mine:

GodsGood.Com

GoMovieTrailers.Com

HowToPlayAGuitar.Org

MakeMoneyOn-Line.Com

MinecraftForum.Org

PostPressRelease.Com

RentOffer.Com - Was building a site where people could make their own offers
on what they were willing to pay to rent the place. Applicants would then be
reviewed in order of highest bidders. Ran into problems with rent regulations
and abandoned.

SEOis.Com

SEOmeta.Com

DNsells.Com

TopTenReview.Com

You can find my contact info on my profile if interested in any.

------
PaulHoule
worst investment i made was "riendfeed.com", because back then I believed what
I read in TechCrunch.

~~~
macca321
Reindeer food as-a-service

~~~
mynameisvlad
Misspelled reindeer FaaS, you mean.

~~~
macca321
Sounds like a niche vertical

------
mahadazad
These are unsued:

\- bootstraphub.com - free bootstrap themes

\- qrcode.io - probably front page for qrunched.com

\- webrop.com - drag and drop web builder

\- qareeb.pk - location based services

\- 9gag-clonescript.com - front page for mememakerscript.com

\- mahadazad.com - for blogging

\- pincript.com - frontend for pinscriptpro.com

Made many scripts but never focused:

\- killmyboredom.com

\- mememakerscript.com

\- pinscriptpro.com

\- qrunched.com

------
lambtron
[http://www.happyfatboydog.com/](http://www.happyfatboydog.com/)

just thought it was a funny combination of words. no intended idea here except
maybe a trolly site for my close friends.

------
sarciszewski
I have:

    
    
        openbsd.systems
        twatlonger.com
        unhash.pw
    

Each one was meant for a project I no longer have time for. (The openbsd one
was meant to mirror goatse.cx and/or the defaced OpenBSD flyer.)

------
shampine
[http://stratjacking.com](http://stratjacking.com)

[http://precisiongood.com](http://precisiongood.com)

Not sure what I will do with either, if anything.

~~~
kr0
Track page views with an analytics library, obviously.

------
__xtrimsky
readbo.com

newsfeed reader I tried to launch twice, the first time it ran for a year, and
then I shut it down a month before google reader was announced to shut down.
if I kept it running it might have worked, it was just expensive for me. the
second time i worked on it, it was cool but didn't have enough good features
compared to newsblur or feedly, didn't even bother launching again.

1kbitcoin.com

random bitcoin idea, I've never bothered launching it.

------
monknomo
murica.xyz - I dunno, but I thought it was funny dinosaurpark.xyz - board game
where you try to cooperatively design a park where no expenses were spared

------
mdotk
Where's all the holier than thou posts calling you all squatters? Or is there
is a difference because maybe, one day you might decide to use it??

------
Pwntastic
Lets see...

\- beatin.gs

\- feloni.es

\- comrad.es

\- aftershav.es

I'll probably never find real uses for these, but they're amusing to own

~~~
sebie
Love comrad.es . Nice catch.

~~~
Pwntastic
Thanks :) I was pretty excited about that one as well.

------
superplussed
Paid 5k for fooker.com, never used it. Such is life.

------
mazsa
Strategic (write me if interested in cooperation), e.g.:

donate.money

dnatesting.ch

voting.systems

notary.services

rights.watch

contract.solutions

accesscontrol.systems

onlinepayment.solutions

canvas.pictures

tshirt.company

restaurant.management

naming.company

custom.email

rome.holiday

rome.photos

tuscan.villas

night.gallery

artists.gallery

roachspotting.com

Financial, e.g.:

wire.money

slow.computer

ecommerce.website

records.management

inventory.systems

cheapest.domains

small.computer

hipaa.training

etc.:
[http://startup.associates/investments/](http://startup.associates/investments/)

------
hackNightly
fundamentals.io - An API/website for company financial data

fundament.co - Was going to use for the above until I found out fundament
means "butt".

fio.link - The url shortener for fundamentals.io

hearlist.co - Email-first startup for finding new music

giglist.co - Email-first startup for job hunters

harbor.works - Multi-channel ecommerce SaaS

kapsl.com - Website builder for musicians (still one of my favorites)

quesh.co - Local Messaging Q&A App

------
shahocean
Just wondering, has anyone made significant/good money by selling the domain
names for real? I tried but no luck.

------
frankwiles
I'm not quite a hoarder of domains, but I definitely have a few:

\- beltway.wtf

\- startups.wtf

\- recy.(link|co|in|info|io) as I had grand plans to do a link curation app

\- saltmaster.net

\- hostedsalt.com

------
JohnTHaller
I have quite a few unused or underused ones like:

erronthesideofawesome.com

fileexit.com

nightlifenyc.com

noveldesign.com

uniqueventures.com

voteright.us

I have a few more that a dark due to a product launching later this year as
well.

------
mortar
These were intended to cover my line of work to newcomers in the industry:
devopsme.com sysadminme.com

------
markbao
adaptance.com — some sort of platform for something

articlefeedback.com — wanted to build a system for getting feedback about your
writing, sort of crowdsourced editing

cureta.com — no idea

logicist.com — logic, or something

townless.com — for nomads, or some such

Used to have way more, but I've been culling them down the past few years.

------
JimWestergren
I have webdeveloper.io with a an idea to start some service offering
yourname.webdeveloper.io.

------
belcha
hotdeals.io - coupon and deals ios apps. designer.co.com - for designers
goodwpthemes.com - for WordPress themes website minimalist.website - showcase
of nice minimalistic sites clouding.xyz - cloud based business sites

------
stjarnljuset
transitla.com - I had intended to build a better bus route finder, but I left
LA 5 years ago (and I assume Google Maps covers it now)

chatsnippet.com - I wanted to create a bash.org style way of saving funny
conversations among friends

------
willyyr
Just a few of mine: cointracker.io ecm.consulting dms.consulting rimpire.co

------
gadders
flab.by - planned to do some weightloss/affiliate marketing on it.

------
bettynormal
BigSmallCo.Com BigSmall.Co BigSmallCo.net BigSmall.Co.Uk

Anyone interest Big or Small ?

------
scosman
piracyiseasier.com - was going to be a side by side comparison of the effort
needed to watch Game of Thrones legally vs illegally on various devices.

------
beckler
\- ty.lc \- tnybit.com \- bilt.io \- adc.io \- shipstat.us

------
hjupadhyay
pickupfor.me planned instacart like service in India

------
ohashi
GameDevelopers.com

------
tejasm
trafacs.com - wanted to build a Transaction Facilitation System (TraFacS)

zendatalabs.com - want to do something in analytics domain

 __edited to add a line break

------
bpg_92
cerberusoft.com It was when I wanted to quit my dead end job. I hope to use it
one day to go freelance or have a project.

------
ptasci67
modulejs.com

I was trying to build webpack before webpack was webpack. Then webpack became
webpack and I still have the domain.

------
shove
sooo many over the years Off the top of my head: * manburger.com *
ninjafactory.com * applecartproject.com

------
henryscala
I have: lingcloud.com shihuofei.com

------
niche
watchead.com toeaware.com minimalreality.com mainetain.org
dollarsignquestionmark.com ($?.com)

------
LarryMade2
bigvalleyjam.com - musician/entertainment social network for California
central valley.

------
nithinr6
mailcastr.com - email app

getque.com - something like pocket but with a focus on organizing/sharing

------
OliverM
moon.ie after my surname (Mooney) datagrapher.com for data visualisation tools

------
vinnyglennon
seenbefore.com - no idea, was my last startup idea

sawbefore.com - variant above

seenitbefore.com - variant above

~~~
mynameisvlad
> no idea

> was my last startup idea

Those two are totally contradictory.

------
shenanigoat
I scooped up a bunch of generic .co in hopes of using them someday.

bacon.co

blur.co

dimsum.co

bookworm.co

breakfast.co

comics.co

valhalla.co

foxy.co

honeybee.co

kingsize.co

manatee.co

mens.co

womens.co

wet.co

spy.co

pinstripe.co

refuel.co

queer.co

stamina.co

spinach.co

superfly.co

superstar.co

sultan.co

I have tons of others but I'm going to let let a bunch go. The renewal rates
are too high.

Edited for readability.

~~~
b1twise
I like spy.co. If you were planning to let that one lapse or had an interest
in letting it go.

------
kevlawrence
Here are some of mine:

\- awesauce.com

\- hitth.at

\- hitthatup.com

\- ipologize.com

\- kufuffin.com

\- prettystandard.com

\- selfminded.com

\- sourceofpride.com

------
rbhochhi
codewithme.com - for peer programming or mentoring.

------
nwatson
go0gl3.com -- parody, hacker info, or some service

------
mathiasben
highwayautopilot.com - let an app drive your car.

------
sethish
hacker.tattoo and hacker.ink mistakeswerema.de

------
glittershark
I've got

\- ridiculous.website

\- ideafora.website

------
m1ck
socialwheel.com -- show user connectedness

------
apa-sl
Fashioner.com

------
techaddict009
quotes.pub - Collection of Quotes

------
masterzoozoo
Here are mine. All are .in domains.

\- yourdeals.in

\- costly.in

\- difficult.in

\- disclose.in

\- judicial.in

\- minimize.in

------
maouida
\- hirethe.guru

\- file.tn

------
zengr
I have:

\- build.center

\- misreads.com

Ping if interested.

------
ravikishore1993
bro-do-you-even.science

------
markyc
cloudreply.com

------
niche
datantra.com

------
Kerlix
banjax.farm

------
ryanbennettvoid
acemyass.com

acoustophile.com

acousticme.com

acouz.com

finestla.com

finestny.com

jignote.com

notesplit.com

------
methochris
pinjot.com

savejot.com

keepshelf.com

knowba.net

hipnote.com

------
WorldWideWayne
I have a lot of domains that I'm not using. Here are some of the ones that I'd
be willing to part with:

    
    
        autodevops.com
        dbmgr.com
        dora247.com
        dora365.com
        doradesk.com
        doradev.com
        doradocs.com
        doradrive.com
        favepop.com
        favpop.com
        foobarblog.com
        geldesk.com
        gelpop.com
        gelpops.com
        gelstack.com
        gelstats.com
        geltk.com
        geltk.org
        geltoolkit.com
        gelview.com
        gelviews.com
        kickround.com
        krdoo.com
        leanitpro.com
        llamamail.com
        madraps.com
        powdocs.com
        yagiga.com
        ygiga.com
    

(Email me at wbstow at Google's email service if interested!)

